# Frontline not working? HELP!



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

not sure if this is the right spot or not but I just came up north to Michigan to visit family. Jinx has never had a single flea on her however shortly after getting here it was time for her to have her next dose of frontline so I went to a local vet and got a single dose of it however she now has a bunch of fleas on her!!! I don't know if these darn Michigan fleas are immune or this vet just sold me some bogus stuff I have no clue what to do I don't think I can give her another spot on its been about 10 days since I put it on her. I need help for what else to do for these darn fleas! I have never had frontline not work and I found them under her armpits and she even has some flea dirt on her so I know they are actually chewing on her and digesting without dieing off. :help::help::help:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know how to get rid of fleas once you have them, but I've been using the regular flea/tick medicine on Sasha and then also using a spray when I know she's going to be in a tall grass/wooded area, and I also bathed her with flea and tick repellent, shampoo. The ticks are crazy bad down here this year and the regular flea/tick stuff wasn't doing it. I hope Jinx gets better!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Bath her with a Flea Shampoo.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am having the same problem now. Frontlined all the dogs, then again 2 weeks later. Boric acid powder in the house, flea collar in the vacuum, pesticide spray in the yard...... and still fleas. Yech

It was recommended I try Comfortis. I have never used it and am a little leery, but the fleas must die.

BTW- a Capstar tablet will kill the fleas on her for about 8 hours. So that would work IF you don't have any in the environment.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thinking they are in the yard like crazy so while I can get them off once I can't seem to keep them off of her. Getting ready to go postal and buy stuff to treat the entire stinking neighborhood and kick my parents out of their house overnight so I can bomb the house they said they know they are all over the yard and are "going" to treat the yard and house my dad even bought stuff for the yard but has not applied it trying not to be pushy in their home but enough is enough. They also have a trailor at a campground I'm gonna have to treat also since they are going up there almost weekly and have a little chihuahua so obiously its going to just keep going back and forth. I'm all for a shampoo but thats not really going to give me the longevity that I need. Plus if I go to my sister's house or something I need to know if the frontline didn't work, the fleas are becomming immune, or if the yard is just that bad.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

From a previous post ... 
All else aside; we were at a dog show about two years ago. Stopped by one of the vendors to buy flea/tick meds. The lady advised us to buy the Advantix product because the parasites were building a resistance to the Frontline products.
We now use the Advantix II version.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

FLEAS ARE A NIGHTMARE! Specially cause once we usually SEE them, it means they may already be in the yard/house. So the battle isn't just on the dog with the frontline but having to be all the other locations too.

For the house, I've found the flea bombs work the best. Get a bunch of the cans, FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS, start them up and leave the house.....

For the dogs, I have to use the combinations of flea shampoos/frontline. Make sure you get the ones that kill the eggs/make fleas sterile. So even if they don't die they can't lay more of those darn eggs!

And vacuum vacuum vacuum!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are in fact resitant flea populations
One of my dogs has a flea allergy so one bit is misery

When this happened to us this is what we went through
[1] capstar to drop the fleas
[2] Switched temporarily From Frontline to Revolution for fleas (and HW)
[3] Bombed the house using a flea killer with insect growth regulator after thoroughly vacuuming and double wrapping the bags in plastic bags and immediately discaring
[4] Vacuumed again

A friend of mine had great success treating her yard with nematodes and I am going to look into that this fall and next spring as we are seeing more ticks this summer

We did not have to treat the entire yard though I did treat areas where the dogs spent more time (they lay on the deck so I treated under the deck in the damp shade)

----------

Anybody else here old enough to remember nightly sessions with a flea comb (and that thick GSD fur), and those foul smelling flea dips? I remember sitting on the bathroom floor with my dog and a jar of alchol to dip the little buggers in and kill them on the spot.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> ----------
> 
> Anybody else here old enough to remember nightly sessions with a flea comb (and that thick GSD fur), and those foul smelling flea dips? I remember sitting on the bathroom floor with my dog and a jar of alchol to dip the little buggers in and kill them on the spot.


Are you calling me old?

I remember the day a salesman brought a little white unlabeled bottle of flea spray into our vet clinic. He said "this stuff is better than Adams."
And for once, the salesman told the truth, it was the first batch of Frontline.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Is it safe to alternate Frontline and Advantix month to month? I'm so afraid of Odin getting ticks and fleas, he's on frontline right now.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Frontline has a guarantee- if your use it on every pet in your household and you still get fleas and/or ticks, they will spray your house and yard for free. My vet gave me a brochure about their guarantee because Stosh had two ticks a week before he was due for another dose. Go to their website or contact your vet about it


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

I have both of my dogs on Comfortis. you can find it on 1800petmeds.com they are a bit pricey, but they give you 6 pills.. One a month and it kills them with-in a half hour and keeps them off for the whole month. It works fantastically! Frontline and Advantix don't work here in FL, I believe they have become immune to those and now are badder than ever haha.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

gagsd said:


> Are you calling me old?
> 
> I remember the day a salesman brought a little white unlabeled bottle of flea spray into our vet clinic. He said "this stuff is better than Adams."
> And for once, the salesman told the truth, it was the first batch of Frontline.


I was working at the UGA Vet School after college for a vet who was doing clinical trials on filarabits (instead of caricide) ...... of course I had to quit after that. We had 60 beagle puppies in our charge and we had to pill them daily then kill and necropsy them and count worms after we had spent over 6 months of daily interaction with them......


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Stosh said:


> Frontline has a guarantee- if your use it on every pet in your household and you still get fleas and/or ticks, they will spray your house and yard for free. My vet gave me a brochure about their guarantee because Stosh had two ticks a week before he was due for another dose. Go to their website or contact your vet about it


I just went on the web page and all it says is that they will refund your money or give you more product and specifically THAT they wont cover any more - which can be a LOT. If there is such a thing for real I would like to see it.

"The Satisfaction Guarantee does not cover any other costs associated with the control of fleas and ticks, nor does it cover medical expenses."


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That had to be hard.

I know I felt bad for the dogs (beagles maybe?) that were intentionally infested with fleas to test the frontline on.

And I do remember Filaribits.... what a pain!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

for our dogs, we like to use oral flea medication... like capstar, program or comfortis.  capstar will kill every flea on the body and can be used once a day as needed, program helps sterilise eggs and comfortis is kinda both, all great medicine. also, blue dawn is an amazing flea killer.. i hope this helps!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've used biospot with 100% effectiveness for several years nows. I stopped using frontline years ago when my dogs started getting fleas, then switched to advantage which didn't do squat.

I used sentry one or two years with mostly success, then switched to biospot and have had happy flea free dogs for years now.

I've pulled fosters from animal care and control who had major flea infestations, bathed them in a good flea shampoo upon immediate arrival home, then treated when dry with bio spot and the flea problem is done.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the brochure from Frontline that the vet gave me. Must be a new offer, or maybe regionally.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend of mine does search and rescue with her GSD and she swears by Vectra. Frontline did not work for her dog and she has had no problems for years with Vectra. Frontline Plus still works for my eight house dogs .


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Using Advantix II and have had solid results. Never seen a flea and since we have a huge tick issue, also have not picked off any from the 3 dogs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Had the same problem, here are some recent threads discussing it
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/159544-fleas-already-treated-fleas.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/159964-frontline-not-working-any-more.html

Yes, there is more discussion to flea issues in this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/160738-how-long-does-take-paw-pad-heal.html


We've been on comfortis for almost a week. still flea free


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Info on flea control:

http://www.jefferspet.com/article.asp?ai=161

Flea Wars -Part 2


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry forgot to update.. thank you so much everyone for the advice.. only found ONE vet out this way that does comfortis and they want an exam with the dog and all sorts of stuff since its a prescription but I refuse to go to them because they will not allow you to be with the dog during the exams and I dont trust that. I treated my parents yard and their dog and Jinx (switched the dogs over to Advantix II) So far so good. The house didn't get treated but Have not seen a single flea on either dog and thats even with using a flea comb to check them. I try to stay natural but come fleas I'm ready to nuke them all. Thanks again for everyones help but the vet I called here that sells comfortis said they have had plenty of complaints around here about Frontline not working.


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

*The lastest and greates*

Trefexis is what my Vet prescribed. It is a new Heartworm/flea pill. give it monthly. We are over run with fleas this year. I was using Sentinal and drops. Was not working well. 2 months into Trefexis and not one flea. You also can forget using the drops. Not necessary!:happyboogie:


----------

